# Catfish Tournaments



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Not trying to start a arguement on here just curious what you guys think about this subject.........i fish tournaments regularly and alot of guys get mad that the same guys win all of the time and they feel like they are throwing away their money........i know some guys are just darn good fishermen but what can you do about this.......i know alot of tournaments lose dozens of people over this happening every year...........with my small club it is not really a problem most guys are there to have FUN but at the bigger tournaments i hear people complaining at weigh ins about it all the time........some guys are true professionals and are just a level above everyone else and i am sure that some guys will cheat just to make money but that is expected at any event where money is up for grabs.........so i guess the question i have is what can be done to put the "weekend catter" on a more level playing field with the guys who fish 4-5 days a week for cats and are basically "pro" anglers maybe have it where after a person wins so many times they have to fish in a "pro type" division and have a amateur division for the other guys or should the rules be left alone at the bigger tournaments and have the clubs lose guys who would fish every week but they dont feel like they have much of a chance of ever winning ?? I for one wont fish a circuit or tournaments where i go and get beat by the same 4 or 5 guys every week but that is just me .........money is tight and if i dont have a equal chance of winning i cant see throwing away money.........some guys like the competition of fishing against the "best" ..........please post thoughts and comments ........but be nice...dont want a war breaking out on here


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

It's a tournament. If you don't like who is fishing in it then don't enter it. Thats my opinion anyway. I fish for the fun of it like you stated above. I only enter tournaments every once in a while, again I do it for fun and for a nice change of pace from regular fishing and I like to take the opportunity to see how I am stacking up against other people. Instead of complaining about those 4 or 5 guys, I would ask them for some input to see what they are doing different than I am. I know not many people will give away their secrets but they will usually help you out a little bit. Again, this is just my opinion on this subject.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

You can improve your skills by paying attention to those 4 or 5 guys but it does get discouraging to lose to those same 4 or 5 time after time. Although the concept sounds nice, don't think it's very practical to try and limit the number of wins. One way to help level out the playing field is to go to a single heaviest fish format vs. a five or six fish total weight format. The multiple fish format favors the more experienced or "pro" anglers. The "pro" angler will always have an advantage but anyone can get lucky sometime and catch the winner.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

This is one of the reasons why I made my tournaments 2 fish limit. 2 channels for the channel pot and 2 flathead for that pot per team, BUT I personally think that if you put in a little bit of extra time to find even just 1 new area per year, you will do put several more fish in the net. Several guys in the smaller tournaments my series included, fish the same exact area every tournament, then complain when someone outfishes them. Of course they are going to be outfished but, they could be alot more competitive if they would just put in a little more effort, even if its just going 50-100yrds up or down stream from where they normally fish. 

For example, The first tournament I fished this year I waste 35mins gettin to the spot I wanna fish only to find out that my spot is unfishable, there are 2 other spots in this 300yrds from a bridge to a outside bend in the river, one spot (closest to the car of course) is already taken, the other is at least 300yrds from the car, and I have never fished it before. I decide to give it a try, not knowing anything about this particular spot. Long story short, 8lb 3oz channel that missed big fish by 9oz, and my partner had a 5lb 15oz flathead. Not a great bag but the point is, I would have never known about the potential of this spot if I hadnt ever tried it, and I will go back and almost guarantee I will catch more and larger fish. 

Another thing that sets alot of guys apart is some small tweaks in presentation even from the bank there are some things you can try that may just land you more and bigger fish!


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

It's all about pre fishing wanna win put in the time... If you don't care then don't pre fish


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I know last year we won 2 big tourneys as "outsiders" up at St marys, of course we were cheating etc. LOL little did those folks know we have been die hard tourney guys for over 10 years with dozens of wins under our belts on dozens of different lakes and rivers, not to mention we had a dozen prefishing trips in before the first tourney including several in the ice and snow. doesnt matter, we were outsiders and nothing we could say or do would keep folks from thinking that other then a few of the usuals who win were defending us pretty good which we appreciated, luckily they knew we were solid guys and always on the up and up. Ive learned that anytime anyone wins , someone will say there cheating... As far as two divisions, I dont think that would fly, just not enough money to make it wort anyone while to pay more places in most tourneys. I know if first doesnt pay enough fr gas, we wont go and there was a small tourney at Dillon tyesterday and another in Maddison Indiana, both would have been about $130 just in gas to get to either of them and with only 7-12 boats and small entry fees, we had to pass since even if we won, it wouldnt have paid for th etrip. Ive won several tourneys in that situation and can only kick myself for doing them. If you want good competition youll have to build up the trail and reputation to get the best anglers to show up. Most trails take several years to get to the point of at least 15 teams and say a $50 per boat entry fee to make it worth pulling guys from further then an Hr drive from them. 

Just my .02, My problem this year is I dont have the time or the money to prefish and it shows, havent done worth a hoot so far this year.

Salmonid


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Thats why I dont fish small tournys anymore. Being accused of something and not EVER doing it IN A TOURNAMENT is bull! I guess some should take the gangsta sayin to heart. 'dont hate the player hate the game'


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Like catfishhunter said, you just have to move around and try new spots and new presentations to see what's working. Also asking others always helps. I've only fished in a couple tournaments and I got smoked in them, but I plan on fishing more for the competition. Having a lot of $$$ always helps because you can pre-fish more, but I don't have that or I would. Gas costs too much to pre-fish lakes multiple times and to really learn the lake well. I do it mainly for fun and competition and for a chance to get on some good fish and to take down the leaders. A smaller bag limit definitely would level the playing fields some.


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

I say leave the tournies as they are, no separating based on wins. There are some great guys out there who win on a regular basis but that's because they put in the time and effort. They have also tried many techniques as well and have come up with what works best for them.

When we started 4 yrs ago we were the bottom guys, getting beat by the same group every time. Was it frustrating? Good lord yes, but we watched, and asked to see what they were doing different than us. Over time we realized what was different, so we tried different things, made bait changes, techniques, and other things and now I feel we run with the best very well. You have to get out there and work hard at it. Does it cost? Yes it does, but if you want to be good/the best then you have to make it happen.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

OK children.
In every game there will be winners and there will be losers 
(if you keep score)

If you want to win every time play with yourself.
If you want to change the rules so the least amount 
at weigh in is the winner it might get tough.

Maybe you could give a prize for the biggest whiner.

Get out a calculator and give handicaps based on past
weigh ins. This would discourage good anglers from enterring.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

well said Robby


----------

